# Post-dating visa and entry into the UK



## Beastie (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, it looks like I've got my visa approved. Yay !!! :cheer2:

I didn't expect to receive it so soon after applying and we're now in a quandary. 

We have two dogs who will be coming with us to the UK. They just had their rabies vaccination and will be going for their blood tests on Monday. If all goes well, we have to wait 6 months before the dogs can be in the UK.

We don't have any family or friends in Australia who can look after our dogs and boarding is out of the question as it is very costly.

My questions are :


I read on the UKBA website that it is possible to post-date visas by a maximum of three months after a decision has been reached. How do I go about applying for this (i.e. request to post-date the visa) ?
If I am successful in being able to post-date my visa, how soon must I enter the UK ? Is there a time limit to enter the UK from the time that the visa was granted ?
Can I enter the UK for 2 weeks first (on a single ticket) and then return to Australia for a few months while we pack up the house and wait out the 6 months ?

Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Beastie said:


> Well, it looks like I've got my visa approved. Yay !!! :cheer2:
> 
> I didn't expect to receive it so soon after applying and we're now in a quandary.
> 
> ...


You have to request post-dating on your original application by putting your travel date three months in the future. If you haven't, then the visa will be valid from the day they issue it, and they normally don't reissue visa with a different start date.



> 2. If I am successful in being able to post-date my visa, how soon must I enter the UK ? Is there a time limit to enter the UK from the time that the visa was granted ?


You can enter UK at any time between 'valid from' and 'valid until' dates. But if you are on two-year probationary period, your visa will be valid for 27 months and it's in your interest to enter soon after it is valid, as you need to be in UK for full two years before you can apply for indefinite leave to remain (ILR). If you already have indefinite leave to enter, it doesn't matter when you arrive.



> 3. Can I enter the UK for 2 weeks first (on a single ticket) and then return to Australia for a few months while we pack up the house and wait out the 6 months ?


That should be possible but read the warnings I have posted above.

Your option now is rather limited. Assuming you will be on two-year probationary period, you need to stay in UK for at least 24 months, which only gives you a leeway of 3 months out of 27 months your visa is valid for. If you haven't spent full two years, you need to get it extended (at the current cost of £550 by post or £850 same-day premium service) to take it to two years before applying for ILR.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Joppa.

If I have to be in the UK for the full two years, does that mean that I can't leave the country at all, even if it is a weekend away to Europe ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Beastie said:


> Thanks Joppa.
> 
> If I have to be in the UK for the full two years, does that mean that I can't leave the country at all, even if it is a weekend away to Europe ?


No, but you need to be based in UK with a home and possibly a job. There is no hard-and-fast rule about how long you can be away for settlement purpose, but there is for naturalisation. Clearly short breaks and annual holidays are fine. If you need to return home long-term to look after a sick relative, for example, you may need to accout for your absences when applying for settlement. They usually accept compassionate reasons, provided your marriage is still subsisting (by keeping in contact by letter, phone and email, occasional visits to see each other etc).


----------

